# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Héél onregelmatige maandstonden

## Blabla0

Hoi
Is er iemand die mij kan zeggen wat de oorzaken kunnen zijn van onregelmatige maandstonden. I
k heb mijn maandstonden nu al meer dan 3,5 jaar en de laatste twee jaar heb ik ze 4 keer op één jaar gehad met een tussentijd van 1,5 tot 4 of zelfs 6 maand. Nu is het bijvoorbeeld alweer geleden van begin augustus.
De enigste oorzaak die ik op internet vind is PCOS (polycyreus-ovarium syndroom) maar dit kan toch niet de enigste zijn?
Laat mij iets weten!! Ik begin langzamerhand echt ongerust te worden.
Danku!

----------


## Nikky278

Meer vrouwen hebben een onregelmatige menstruatie. Wat hiervan de oorzaak is, durf ik je zo niet te zeggen... Misschien is het een idee om eens met je huisarts te gaan praten? De pil gaan slikken zou misschien een oplossing kunnen zijn...

Xx

----------


## Blabla0

Ja ik weet dat veel vrouwen onregelmatig zijn. Maar is 4 keer in een jaar niet bijzonder weinig? Betekent dit niet dat ik later ook problemen kan krijgen om zwanger te worden?

----------

